# Location to apply for emirates ID card



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi all 

I live at JLT and i was wondering if anyone knows where i can go and make an application around here for my ID. 

thank you in advance 

vagtsio


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

you can just go to your nearest registered typing center for the typing of the emirates i.d card application.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Dear Enzoo thank you for your response.

what i was trying to find out is where is the nearest typing centre i can go. i am not aware of any around here and the info on the authority's website are not of any help for me as i am not familiar with the locations. hence my thread.

my apologies if i wasn't clear.



Enzoo said:


> you can just go to your nearest registered typing center for the typing of the emirates i.d card application.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

vagtsio said:


> Dear Enzoo thank you for your response.
> 
> what i was trying to find out is where is the nearest typing centre i can go. i am not aware of any around here and the info on the authority's website are not of any help for me as i am not familiar with the locations. hence my thread.
> 
> my apologies if i wasn't clear.


your located in jlt right? i dont have any idea of any typing centers nearest you because live in deira and typing center's are just a walk away from the flat where i stay. ill try to ask some of my friends who have any idea of typing centers near you.


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you Enzoo much appreciated.

if anyone else has any ideas i would be grateful if you let me know.



Enzoo said:


> your located in jlt right? i dont have any idea of any typing centers nearest you because live in deira and typing center's are just a walk away from the flat where i stay. ill try to ask some of my friends who have any idea of typing centers near you.


----------



## mounadu23 (Dec 14, 2011)

My friend lives in palm jumeirah and did the typing yesterday in knowledge village, I think it's the nearest one for u also
The name is On time office, next to fitness first knowledge village


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

Do they do everything in knowledge village?? Or do u have to go else where after that?? Also how much for first application? Cheers


----------



## craignewcastle (Aug 9, 2011)

craignewcastle said:


> Do they do everything in knowledge village?? Or do u have to go else where after that?? Also how much for first application? Cheers


Anyone...


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Craig

I'm told they do it all there and (from memory) it's 270 for a 2 year application, or thereabouts.

There is usually a LONG line there though throughout the day so I would recommend going early. It opens at 7am.


----------



## miami_hurricanes (Sep 23, 2010)

vagtsio said:


> Hi all
> 
> I live at JLT and i was wondering if anyone knows where i can go and make an application around here for my ID.
> 
> ...


Al Barsha is the nearest one to you, next to the petrol station with the McDonald's. Queues are out the door everyday so if you go there go early.


----------



## EmiratesID (Oct 4, 2012)

If you require assistance with your Emirates ID, please get in touch with us on twitter @EmiratesID_HELP or on facebook: Emirates Identity Authority (EIDA).

Have a nice day


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey buddy, just go to the official EID center in Al Barsha. It's right next to the Civil Defense Center in Al Barsha. As you're driving on Sheikh Zayed Road from Dubai towards Abu Dhabi take the exit right after Mall of The Emirates. The exit is called Hessa St. then go into the tunnel and the road will turn left on its own. As you exit the tunnel stay on the 2nd lane from then left. Go over the first bridge and then go under the 2nd bridge and do a U-turn. Right after the u-turn there is a service road entrance to your right. Get in there and its the building on your right. You'll see the EID logo and signage. Not sure of the opening hours though.

Good luck! let me know if you need any help understanding the directions above


----------

